# THE MINISTRY OF SUPPRESSION 1984 ( 2022 ) BROUGHT TO BY THE TYRANT JOESEPH STALIN BIDEN



## thirteenknots (Apr 29, 2022)

*IN BIDEN " WORLD " TRUTH = LIES*


" The Ministry of Truth was startlingly different from any other object in sight. 
It was an enormous pyramidal structure of glittering white concrete, soaring 
up, terrace after terrace, 300 metres into the air. From where Winston stood it 
was just possible to read, picked out on its white face in elegant lettering, the 
three slogans of the Party: "

*WAR IS PEACE *
*
FREEDOM IS SLAVERY 
*
*IGNORANCE IS STRENGTH*


----------



## thirteenknots (Apr 29, 2022)

AND................

This is who is " Head " of the Dept !

Ministry of Truth Director Nina Jankowicz Sings About Who to F*ck to Enhance Her Career (rumble.com)


----------

